# brianinabq Lifters Log



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

Lifters Log C2W11D6.3653
I'm now approaching the end of my second BFL challenge. Although thrilled with my progress to date my loss of body fat has drastically slowed or stopped. Inorder to lose more body fat I am changing my macros from 40p/40c/20f to 40p/30c/30f. My thought is by adding more EFAs to my diet my body will learn to burn fat better and rely less on carbs for fuel. Currently I am using "Diet Power" to track my macros and total calories. I'm still in the begining stages of using the software, but so far, I say it rocks.
 
Just for the record here's some background:
In the begining- See attached Day1 pic


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

At the end of my first challenge I was very happy with my progress even though I was plataued for about the last two weeks. See end of C1 pic attached


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

This is my before and progress pic to the middle of my second challenge. I wish I did the exact same pose but none the less you can still see the progress made......I'm happy


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

And another pic from the middle of my 2nd challenge....


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

Lifters Log C2W11D6.4278
So that brings me to today where I am modifying my diet to include more EFAs and yet more veggies to increase the fat loss while still gaining muscle. Oh yes one more thing - I have more than doubled my strength in every exercise since I started lifting. I owe myself some pictures and measurement  for the end of this challenge. Hopefully I have had more progress than I think I have We will see.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2002)

Hey brian - it is so good to see an average person do the  BFL challenge.  I am pleased, as you should be, with your progress.   How old are you?  May I ask?  

As you can see, there are a couple of members here doing the BFL program, check out Miss LeDix's journal.   She has made some good progress too.

I really could not read the info in your pics.   What was your BF %, do you know?   What is it now?   

Anyway, stick with it.    I think Bill Phillips has created a wonderful program and it will really work wonders if you follow it to the letter.   What are your goals?   Are you just wanting to get into the best shape of your life or are you planning on doing any novice competitions?
Good luck.....journal looks good
Fitgirl70


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey brian - it is so good to see an average person do the  BFL challenge.  I am pleased, as you should be, with your progress.   How old are you?  May I ask?
> 
> As you can see, there are a couple of members here doing the BFL program, check out Miss LeDix's journal.   She has made some good progress too.
> ...


Hey Fitgirl,
Thanks for the kind words!
I???m 37. I not hung up on my age so it???s not a problem. I don???t really look it and certainly don???t act it (in a good way).
As far as %BF goes I???m not really sure. I think it???s somewhere between 15 and 20%. I don???t follow it. What I do follow is what my abs look like. Especially the second row. The first row is pretty much established, the second row comes and goes and the third is yet to be seen. 

When I first moved to Albuquerque 3 yrs ago I fell in love with mountain biking. There are some great places to go around here. I go as often as I can in the warmer months. Usually this amounts to about twice a week. Well, at the end of last year???s season I wanted to stay in shape throughout the summer months and be ready for this season. MNT biking is a total body workout so I knew that lifting weight would be good. A friend of mine told me about BFL and I started last October. Since then it has become a way of life. And I???m happy to say that I went MNT biking last week, (about 12 miles and tomorrow is 18) and kicked butt! I am better shape now than when I ended last year. With all my new knowledge of nutrition and exercise I???m sure this season will be killer. 

I???m not really interested in doing any competitions but getting a ???Bowflex??? type body and the fitness knowledge keeps me fired up.

Coming to the end of my second challenge, I felt in order to get further progress, I needed to expand my knowledge beyond BFL and that is what has led me here. 

So, what bring you here?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2002)

I browse a lot of the journals as well as keep up with my own.   I saw there was a newbie here and that there were attachments and wanted to see pics.

I'm glad you found your way to IM.com.    We're a great bunch of people with pretty much the same knowledge (some of us more than others....lol) and the same goals.   

When is your second BFL challenge over with?   I'm currently 5 weeks into my MuscleTech Challenge and I love it.   I hope to have some new pics in my journal next week.

Good Luck, stick with it and stick with us.....be sure to peruse the rest of the site.....it's a great one and so much better than the others I've seen and/or been on.
FG


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 21, 2002)

Lift Date C2W11D7.6542

Well, Today turned out to be an awesome day of MNT biking.  About 12 miles of baby heads and ledges (well not completely) My legs are waaaaaaaaaaaay stronger than last year. I got through the asteroid  field nemesis and Ed???s nemesis with not to much trouble. The other guys gave up. (ha ha!) But I do need to work on endurance - they blew me away on the flats (grrrrr!) . Base on what my legs feel like now I should probably not do lower body until Wednesday. 

Food stuff:
I carbbed up last night to prepare for today???s ride with 2 meals of Power Oatmeal. This moring was another Power Oatmeal. Did Gatorade and Ribose during the ride. Ate and apple half way through and Ice tea and a Protein bar back at the jeep. Just polished off  a plate of chicken and broccoli. Time for a nap. ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?????????.. 
Life is good!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

There is a definite drop in bodyfat and a lean mass gain according to your pics.  WTG!!! It's so  nice to hear you're happy and enjoying life so much.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> There is a definite drop in bodyfat and a lean mass gain according to your pics.  WTG!!! It's so  nice to hear you're happy and enjoying life so much.



Hey Thanks! 
I can always use the encouraging words. Actually I'm a little bit leaner than that now. I busted through a plataue not too long ago and I am really starting to see changes again. I plan on doing pictures this week if everything goes right.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 23, 2002)

Lift Date C2W12D2.3229

We are what we repeatedly do ~ success, therefore is not an accident, but a habit. 

Didn't sleep good last night. Very restless. Could be the new low carb diet. Could be being single again. 

Good WO this morning. A little weak on the Bis and Tris but I may be recovering from the killer MTB ride this weekend. No worries, because shoulders were stronger.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh man was I tired this morning! It was all I could do to drag my sorry butt out of bed. 

Did a good ab WO and got to work late. 

I've got legs tomorrow. I'm nervous just thinking about it. I think the new diet is effecting my energy. Hopefully the energy will come back soon. Until then I will be exhausted and smile about it.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 28, 2002)

Lifte Date C2W12D7.2611

A balanced diet is not a cookie in each hand.

Well this is the last day of my 2nd Challenge..... NOT. I'm going to extend it a week because I am moving across town the week after and it would be a good time to take a free week and a horrible time to try to work out.

Well I think I made it through the diet change over. I notice a change in my body but I think it's mostly water. Reguardless there is more definition.

I did good on legs the other day. I upped my weight on squats and SLDLs. I paid for it the next day and the day after. Sore the first day and tired the next.

Allergies have been tring to kick my butt. The 30mph wind around here has been kciking up a bunch of crud. Hopefully the winds will end soon.

Today I mountain bike! 

With that said, I need to go get ready!


----------

